# Nano Lily Pipe



## NeilW (15 Dec 2009)

I was going to buy an Eheim 2232 which has tubing with an internal diameter of 12mm.  I already have an ADA inflow for it but I'm still after an outflow.  It confusing me as to why most lily pipe 'sets' have a smaller size for the outflow. :?  Also ADA seem to use sizes different from every other manufacturer; is this so they are compatible with their own brand filters (although you can't seem to get hold of them here) and therefore its designed so you get ADA pipes for your ADA filter, or do we use the imperial system for tube sizes? 

I saw this rather tasty Do!Aqua outlet; 
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2100
but it says its for 10mm tubing.  However AE sell this reducer;
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1891
which is 12mm down to 9mm.  Would this be suitable despite the 1mm difference?

They also do there own brand, still nice but a bit cheaper;
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1822
its a straight outflow for the water through so I wouldn't get the 'vortex' effect, would this be an issue in a nano?

Any other suggestions guys?

Thanks for the help as normal!
Neil


----------



## andyh (15 Dec 2009)

You always get some confusion when it comes to hoses and ID and OD.

ADA call it 13mm, which in my mind is them rounding it up i.e (12.7mm = 1/2inch)

Eheim call it 12mm doh!


----------



## viktorlantos (15 Dec 2009)

for this filter you need to go after the 13mm glass items.
i have 2 of this filter at home.

usually glasses are 10-13-17-20
only the older classic ones uses the 10. newer small filters need 13 larger ones like 2075 need 17 and i guess eheim is not using the 20 one just ADA on their filters.

so go for 13mm just like i did on my nano


----------



## NeilW (15 Dec 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> You always get some confusion when it comes to hoses and ID and OD.
> 
> ADA call it 13mm, which in my mind is them rounding it up i.e (12.7mm = 1/2inch)
> 
> Eheim call it 12mm doh!



so I can use the 12-9mm eheim reducer for the ADA '10mm' pipe?  This sounds promising!



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> for this filter you need to go after the 13mm glass items.
> i have 2 of this filter at home.
> 
> usually glasses are 10-13-17-20
> ...



I've used an ADA 13mm for the inflow like you say    but Aqua Essentials have got a 10mm ADA outflow for half price so if I can make that fit it would be ideal.


----------



## andyh (15 Dec 2009)

NeilW said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check first! Its the old metric/imperial conversion problem!


----------



## NeilW (15 Dec 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> Check first! Its the old metric/imperial conversion problem!



hmm Google isn't shedding any light on the 'actual' size of the ADA MP-1 wether it is 9.7mm as you say or not...


----------



## Themuleous (19 Dec 2009)

Email AE or put a post a topic in their forum 

Sam


----------



## NeilW (19 Dec 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Email AE or put a post a topic in their forum
> 
> Sam



Didn't think of that! Cheers


----------

